# Hi, I look for Windows XP drivers of my laptop, Sony Vaio VGN-N230E. Could anyone hel



## f_related (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi, I look for Windows XP drivers of my laptop, Sony Vaio VGN-N230E. :4-dontkno
Could anyone help me please? ray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Here is a link that may help you:
http://www.css.ap.sony.com/vaio/Vista/General/Download.aspx?ID=63195&Model=VGN-N27GH
Besure to install the cipset driver (Intel Mobility 945 chipset) first.
This link can be used as a guide to help you:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...s-wont-work-after-downgrade-to-xp-186257.html
I may need more info on particular drivers. Let us know.
Hope this helps,
Thanks
Bill


----------



## f_related (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you for your attention.:wink:
It was a fast, useful and kind response.ray:
Hope it works.

Best wishes! :grin:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Good luck,
Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## djulions (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys,

I need some help with those drivers... i downloaded all from esupport vaio but... didn´t work  

I have a VGN-N230 E (Windows XP) like him... and if i could at least find the ethernet driver... 

Any idea?

Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
See if this helps you:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNN230E&SelectOS=7

Install the Motherboard driver first.
Bill


----------



## Peppered Eggs (Feb 27, 2009)

If the Dosent work,

Type in google "SONY VAIO support"

Click the third link down, 

When on the page enter your model number and download the XP drivers. 

If You cant find Sony Viao XP drivers on sonys site unless you go to this link!

Did your laptop come with XP or Vista??

If it came with vista you might have some problems.

if your laptop came with vista & there are no XP drivers on that site. Try the long way around, 

Below is a brief description of what to do

Use Windows XP Live CD, boot Go into your device manager take a note of all your devices and download the xp drivers for them.

Then use a software called Nlite.

Back up everything (Good Practice)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The OP should have no issues with the link I posted.
Sony supports both XP and Vista on this link and has all the drivers needed.
Bill


----------

